

Razer unveils $2800 'Blade' laptop (With Touchscreen Keys) - vyrotek
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/08/26/razer-unveils-2800-blade-laptop/

======
vyrotek
[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/08/rzrblad...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/08/rzrbladev05cmykbbg.jpg)

Couldn't you just sell the touchscreen and fancy keys as a USB device instead?

Also, how would you really play a game with those keys? Most of the time my
hands are on WSAD and the mouse.

